# nokia diwali offer



## pulkit_aga (Oct 11, 2008)

those who are planning to buy new phone or exchange old nokia phones see this



*www.techtree.com/India/News/Diwali_Offers_Nokia_Exchange_Upgrade/551-93949-893.html

Diwali Offers: Nokia Exchange & Upgrade

Techtree News Staff, Oct 08, 2008 1010 hrs IST

It's festival time again... Time to change your current handset

Festivals are an auspicious occasion for Indians to replace old things, especially gadgets, with new ones. So here's Nokia's offer for you to consider this Diwali.

On purchase of a Nokia device, consumers are being offered an assured gift. This includes Nokia branded leatherite pouches, Nokia mobile jewelry, Kolkata Knight Riders T-shirts, and 2-in-1 DVD packs, all redeemable over the counter.

In addition to this, 500 lucky winners could also win Tanishq Gold gift vouchers worth Rs. 5000, while 4 lucky consumers could win travel vouchers worth Rs. 2,00,000 each. All one needs to do is walk into a Nokia outlet and purchase any Nokia handset worth Rs. 5500/- or more. Consumers could also avail the scheme by exchanging their old Nokia handsets for new handsets worth Rs. 5,500 or more.

Also, the company is offering special limited edition combo-packs of the new Nokia E71, Nokia 3600 Slide, and Nokia 5320 XpressMusic handsets with a BH-102 Bluetooth headset.

The Nokia Festive offer can be availed at Nokia outlets across the country till October 31, 2008.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 11, 2008)

they give upto Rs. 500 for monocrome display
             upto Rs. 700 for colour display
             upto Rs. 1000 for VGA Camera


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 13, 2008)

Exchange prices are toooo less, better to sale old phone to any shop or any person


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 13, 2008)

Is this Diwali offer available at outlets such as mobilestore, shubhiksha etc. or is it only available at Nokia Priority?


----------



## pulkit_aga (Oct 13, 2008)

offer is available at mobilestore and also other retailers which sell nokia apart from nokia priority.

everyone who bought new nokia or is planning to do so please post what you bought and the price.
also post what gift you got in scratch card.

i bought nokia 5320 at 9.6k and got a movie dvd as gift.


----------



## utsav (Oct 13, 2008)

Lolz. I wish i had enough moolah right now to get n96


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 14, 2008)

is this for every shop that sells a nokia??


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> Lolz. I wish i had enough moolah right now to get n96


 
u better wish for N85.. when it is launched N96 will go to the bin 

_


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

pulkit_aga said:


> On purchase of a Nokia device, consumers are being offered an assured gift. This includes Nokia branded leatherite pouches, Nokia mobile jewelry, Kolkata Knight Riders T-shirts, and 2-in-1 DVD packs, all redeemable over the counter.


 
Ya, I got the 2-in-1 DVD pack...of moserbaer on my N82 Black Purchase...
its  available @ all dealers who sells Nokia handsets & the price of the fone must be above 5k..u will see a logo sticker named "Diwali Offer" on the box....

The 2-in-1 DVD has two movies "Rang De Basanti" & "Jab We Met"...never watched them though..


----------

